# Hash



## Fletch5678 (Feb 6, 2018)

This hash any good guys or should I bin it


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 18, 2018)

BUrn it and see how it smells, looks like combination hash, hit or miss with that


----------



## Gquebed (Apr 14, 2018)

What are you worried about? 
Looks stellar. The discolourization is just oxydization thats all. Happens to all hash eventually.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Apr 17, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> What are you worried about?
> Looks stellar. The discolourization is just oxydization thats all. Happens to all hash eventually.


Hash more then color is about texture and softness

Ive seen dark and blonde hash very good just like I seen both colors bad, too brittle and hard, means they are cut with something usually. Even 3rd rate suckier then 2nd rate pollen morrocan hash is better then most combination hash


----------



## Gquebed (Apr 17, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Hash more then color is about texture and softness
> 
> Ive seen dark and blonde hash very good just like I seen both colors bad, too brittle and hard, means they are cut with something usually. Even 3rd rate suckier then 2nd rate pollen morrocan hash is better then most combination hash


Not necessarily. It depend on how hard its been pressed and how old it is.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Apr 17, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> Not necessarily. It depend on how hard its been pressed and how old it is.


As well but just looking at that pic, its hit or miss. Could be cut with anything from eggyolk to coca cola and can even manipulate the shade of darkness or lightness. Or it could be just decent 3rd rate hash, equivalent to decent reggies regular bud

Trust me hash is my thing brah 

Just cause its soft doesnt mean its good either.

Simple test for hash purity my friends, take aabout a quarter dab size amount pin head, put it on a plate, light it with a lighter and hold the flame, IF it ignites and when you blow out the flame it realeases a white thick cloudy smoke well yeah thats THC blazin, if it has a colored smoke or the pin head stays amber with no smoke then you got yourself adulterated crap


----------

